# Playoffs - Game 5: Denver Nuggets @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* May 4th, 2005 - 8:30 PM (Central Time)*









VS.










Game 1: Denver 93, Spurs 87

Leaders: 
Andre Miller - 31 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Manu Ginobili - 23 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Nazr Mohammed - 15 points, 15 rebounds, 4 blocks


Game 2: Spurs 104, Denver 76 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks, 28 minutes
Tony Parker - 19 points, 6 assists
Marcus Camby - 9 points, 12 rebounds


Game 3:Spurs 86, Nuggets 78 



Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 32 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 31 minutes
Carmelo Anthony - 19 points, 6 rebounds
Marcus Camby - 12 points, 14 rebound, 5 blocks



Game 4:Spurs 126, Nuggets 115 



Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 39 points, 14 rebounds, 
Tony Parker - 29 points, 7 assists, 4 rebounds
Carmelo Anthony - 28 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists




*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*











































































































Got to finish this one right here, right now. There's no reason why Denver should win two games in SA in this series, so we need to buckle down and defend our home floor. It all starts with defense again, and although we won game 4 in a high scoring affair, I feel more comfortable with the score down in the 80's-90's. The main thing here is that we get good performances out of Duncan and Parker, who seem to be on an "every-other night" streak in this series. I think we've sucked the life out of Denver at this point, and unless we completely stink in this game, we'll finish it off. 




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Keep Denver off the offensive boards. We can't give them multiple chances to score, so we need to box them out and grab the defensive rebounds.


- Keep attacking the glass. We can't get stiff or scared to go in the paint because Denver has been physical down there, so it's important to keep attacking the glass.


- The bench. Our bench has been absolutely fantastic, and it needs to continue.




Prediction: Spurs 98, Nuggets 89


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

spurs 107
nugz 94

i think the spurs will finish this series already. they really should just shut down denver and dont let it go to game 6. the spurs needs rest for the next series. it's important for them be rested.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Now that the Sixers are out of the playoffs I'll be rooting for the Spurs to win it all. 

*Let's go Spurs!!*


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Koko, you took the words right out of my mouth... I think we have sucked the life out of the Nuggets and I really don't think they will put up much of a fight tonight, if we come out fast and put pressure on them early on...although, if our boys have that attitude, we could be looking to head to Denver for Game 6, so we need to be as focused as if we are tied 2-2...


As far as Denver's confidence goes, I really don't see how they can have much more at this point...I think I may have mentioned this in another thread, but in this series, we have beaten them in every possible way...In Game 2, we blew them out....In Game 3, we played slow and beat them in the end...In Game 4, it was high scoring, but we broke their hearts by thouroughly trouncing them in the OT...I mean, if I am Denver, I am trying to figure out if there IS another way for me to win a game...


I think the end of Game 4 really proves this...There was Kenyon Martin with his head in his lap on the bench and Carmelo bent over at half court, thinking about how this one got away....they are broken right now, guys, and I would love to see us come out tonight and put our foot on their necks, so that we can get some rest going into the next round...


I think we do.



Prediction:

Spurs 95
Nuggets 78


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Spurs should come out and dominate to show people how good they are ... Spurs by 11


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Now that the Sixers are out of the playoffs I'll be rooting for the Spurs to win it all.
> 
> *Let's go Spurs!!*


nice to have you along hope you can post here often


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is a big gm... we need to win it to prepare for seattle. i thinks its great timeing cause if we win this we will have probally have 3 days off, seattle would have 1 more day wich would make them a little more rusty, that one day could make a diffrence. i would like to to focus on the seattle series and i think the spurs would to. i think we might be trailling or it will be close in the begaing but at the end we win.

RoC SoIlD PlAn To BeAt ThE NuGgEtS

focus on the gm-dont think you have one the series yet and dont focus on the nxt series focus on winning tonight

have great tranistion d- get back and play half court d

penitrate and take good shots- says what it is

we are a better team and we need to take advantage of it tonight and win the series

big match up-parker miller
key player tim duncan- we cant with out the gm going through him

98
90
Go Spurs Go

4-1 take the series


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think much of Denver's chances of winning tonight. They are discouraged and don't really have the right attitude(as a whole) to keep this series going. I wouldn't be suprised if we blew them out, if we play reasonably well. Duncan doesn't need to have a monster game, but we need to establish him as a threat early on, especially if they don't double team him. We do however need good defense and contributions from all our role players.

Prediction:
Spurs 101
Nuggets 87


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going to say it's going to be a tough game for both teams. Close until the end, but Spurs experiance and front court are going to seal the deal and send them to the next round. I'm half tempted to bet all my points.... Thats a lot.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Now that the Sixers are out of the playoffs I'll be rooting for the Spurs to win it all.
> 
> *Let's go Spurs!!*


Another person joins the bandwagon. lol hopefully you're as cool as CDRacingZX6R.

Spurs- 98
Nugz- 79

All the moment is with the Spurs now and the crowd is going to be going crazy. I really think it's going to be a blow out.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Spurs just need to keep up the good work and the defense... i like hte games with alittle bit less points kinda like koko said with the score int he 90's...

I mentioned this an earlier post but im just so excited, W00t im going to the game tonite.... look for me in my black ginobli jersey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Camaro_870 said:


> Spurs just need to keep up the good work and the defense... i like hte games with alittle bit less points kinda like koko said with the score int he 90's...
> 
> I mentioned this an earlier post but im just so excited, W00t im going to the game tonite.... look for me in my black ginobli jersey


will do


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Camaro_870 said:


> look for me in my black ginobli jersey


Oh yeah. I'm sure you'll be the only one wearing a Ginobilli jersey


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Camaro_870 said:


> Spurs just need to keep up the good work and the defense... i like hte games with alittle bit less points kinda like koko said with the score int he 90's...
> 
> I mentioned this an earlier post but im just so excited, W00t im going to the game tonite.... look for me in my black ginobli jersey







I'm going too, but you guys won't be able to see me where I'm sitting....way at the top.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I probably won't be in here tonight, or even tomorrow, because I have a big test tomorrow that will get all of my time not given to the game...but GO SPURS GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no no no were down early and it looks like they have the swing going there way 7-10


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Nice by Parker.
GO SPURS GO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

19-17 us man that was great move by tony p... nice play hes agressive early good sign


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

poor first qt we had around 5 tos and our d wasnt as good as it could of been, but were still up 25-21 us

tonys in a grove 
duncan and manu are 2-4 not to bad
lets keep it up and do better

Go Spurs Go 3 more qts till 4-1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this gm is going by to fast i wish it wass longer but the important thing is were winning not by much though. that was a nice move by duncan, that and 1 move was nice. barry with a charge and now 8 tos in this gm wow. denver is here to compete, we got to do better then this


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so far i wouldnt have to say this is a good gm for us. were not playing great d, were forcing passes and were not being patient on offense
31-29 us


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow this gm is going by fast... were only up 4 but i think the momentum finally just switched to us so hopefully we will take advantage of it with a 6+ lead at half


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

you guys play to the refs too much. tim duncan knocked melos head off and batted the ball out of bounds and it was called of melo. camby made a clean block off parker and they called it goaltending. that junk wasnt even close to being on the way down.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

very poor first half... i pridicted this and i still feel confident that we will but parker with a nice half. 

tim duncan 12 points 7 reb
tony parker 12 pt 5 assits
manu ginobilli 9pt 4 tos :dead: 
bowens playing nice d
very close gm this sucks we should be up by 8 or so

look for tony to be alot better in the second i think the nuggets are satisfied with the socre being what it is wich is good for us. 

2 qts away from being 4-1 and second round of the playoffs
Go Spurs Go


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> you guys play to the refs too much. tim duncan knocked melos head off and batted the ball out of bounds and it was called of melo. camby made a clean block off parker and they called it goaltending. that junk wasnt even close to being on the way down.


it was goal tending he touched the rim and it was already going down, and the melo thing, he lowerd his shoulders... yes i think we have the refs respect but yall have gotten some weird callas as well


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> you guys play to the refs too much. tim duncan knocked melos head off and batted the ball out of bounds and it was called of melo. camby made a clean block off parker and they called it goaltending. that junk wasnt even close to being on the way down.


*coughhomercough*


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Boykins need some confidence. I got a bad feeling everytime he touches the ball.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ezealen said:


> *coughhomercough*


im a homer for who? 

dude camby was nowhere near the rim. melo didnt lower anything, duncan was in the air, not only that, he also knocked it out of bounds. all im saying is the spurs play to the refs and i think its going to hurt them in the long run


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> im a homer for who?
> 
> dude camby was nowhere near the rim. melo didnt lower anything, duncan was in the air, not only that, he also knocked it out of bounds. all im saying is the spurs play to the refs and i think its going to hurt them in the long run


watch the replay


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> im a homer for who?
> 
> dude camby was nowhere near the rim. melo didnt lower anything, duncan was in the air, not only that, he also knocked it out of bounds. all im saying is the spurs play to the refs and i think its going to hurt them in the long run


This entire series the reffs have been aweful, I'll give you that, but they have been worse for the Spurs. And even if the reffs were for the spurs then how could that hurt them in the long run? Oh yeah, and as TheRoc5 said, watch the replays.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok youre right/ and duncan didnt step out of bounds right there, and nazr didnt foul miller either right there


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were playing like enxperinced playoff team... were falling for rookie mistakes


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> ok youre right/ and duncan didnt step out of bounds right there, and nazr didnt foul miller either right there


No you're rite*unnecessary slash* Those have been the only two mistakes the reffs made this entire game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ginobilliiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

manu with the 4 step layup and foul


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Patience is a virtue :yes: Spurs miss shot after shot in that paly before Manu ended the madness with the and1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> manu with the 4 step layup and foul


omg...I'm just going to ignore your deeply homeristic posts.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im not even a denver fan im just telling you from an unbiased perspective they get all the calls. manu took extra steps


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o yes the refs so much in favor of spurs look at the last couple of calls


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs playing horribly now. What's that? Like 4 straight turnovers?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> im not even a denver fan im just telling you from an unbiased perspective they get all the calls. manu took extra steps


o i c ur still upset with us beating you in the finals in 99 lol jk


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> im not even a denver fan im just telling you from an unbiased perspective they get all the calls. manu took extra steps


No...he didn't. And if your perspective is so "unbiased" then why aren't you complaining about any of the bad calls towards the spurs? Like the very next player after Manu's "four step layup" when he got pushed out of bounds when he was going after the loose ball.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

good duncans in i think he might have an impact


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Off Topic: Did you hear about what happened to Malik, TheRoc5?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lets try to make it 5+ before 3rd ends


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Big Shot Bob For Three!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Off Topic: Did you hear about what happened to Malik, TheRoc5?


ya i feel so bad for him, punks who did that man theres low and then theres sick and that was sick. man i hope he finds his rings and get lots of love frm sa fans


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1qt away frm second round!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man were so close each time to knocking them out and then something happens ahaa anones gm up by 4


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya i feel so bad for him, punks who did that man theres low and then theres sick and that was sick. man i hope he finds his rings and get lots of love frm sa fans


apparantly there's s.a. fans who don't love him  It just amazes me how someone could be so patehtic that they would steal from someone as respected as Malik Rose. Stealing a man's championship rings? That's just low. Well atleast they won't have a very easy time selling those things. I mean who owuld believe that some 30 odd year old mexicans construction workers would have won two championships? (I'm not trying to be racist towards Mexicans, but there's only a handful of Mexicans in the league)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nazr missed a WIDE OPEN dunk but we excahnge that for a three pointer from Big Dog!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes great play our team is playing better where starting to kick it up a knotch... man tim is getting hammerd


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan is still gettting hammerd, pay attention on hm in the post


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were pulln away with the win yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> were pulln away with the win yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spurs up 10 too! That's enough for the spread :banana: They just gada keep the score up. I got 3,000 on it!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan with the dish to parker up by 12


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is one heck of a serious i give the nuggetsa congrats on how they have tryed to win but yes seattle is are new focus in around 4 min


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Defensive boards and 3's killed the Nuggets. Boy, Najera would been very helpful on the rebounds.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

gm aint over


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs only up 7! We need atleast 10!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The beautiful ally oop from Horry to Duncan and the awesome save by Horry help get the spurs back up by ten!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan nise move, manu at the line 1 of 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker's two miss free throws have probably just cost me 3,000 points! :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i think this game is probably over.congras to Spurs :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

only up by 6 still in it we cant think we have the win yet


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> this is a big gm... we need to win it to prepare for seattle. i thinks its great timeing cause if we win this we will have probally have 3 days off, seattle would have 1 more day wich would make them a little more rusty, that one day could make a diffrence. i would like to to focus on the seattle series and i think the spurs would to. i think we might be trailling or it will be close in the begaing but at the end we win.
> 
> RoC SoIlD PlAn To BeAt ThE NuGgEtS
> 
> ...


aint bad pridiction


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Because Miller fouled Ginobilli I get 3,000 points!!! :banana: 

Oh yeah, we also move one to round 2.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we did it we win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> aint bad pridiction


Damn, TheRoc5! One point away for both teams. Too bad this wasn't game 4, cause I'm pretty sure you would have won my contest. But atleast you won points on this game tonight rite?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sonics nxt


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Congrats Spurs fans. Yall are basically at the level that I hope Avery coaches the Mavs to be.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Good job guys. It was a little more hard fought than I expected, but we got the win, and that is all that matter. Horry had a magnificent game, as did Mohmammed. I loved that one possession where Mohammed missed the dunk and TD got the rebound n kicked it out for the trey by Grob :biggrin: Just great overally performance. I'm really proud of this team for closing it out on their home floor.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good win. We could have played better, mostly with the TO's, but we finished it off like we should have. 



There's so many guys who I'm proud of after this game, Horry being #1. I love this guy. There's not much else to say. We'd be in trouble if we didn't have him. Mohammed was solid. He still has some blunders here and there, but you got to love his toughness, athleticism, and the double-double in the box score. Glenn Robinson.....great job. His three pointer was huge, probably the play of the game. Parker did a solid job tonight, although he did Denver a favor by missing two free throws late in the game. I'm just glad he's gained some confidence in his jumper over these past two games. Manu had a great game, masked behind Parker, Duncan, and Horry's performances. He's got such a huge impact on the game......amazing.




Overall for the series, I'm obviously happy, but we were supposed to win this series. That's not being arrogant, that's being realistic. We're just a flat-out better team than they are. The officials didn't lose Denver these games. They got beat by the better team. 




As for the Sonics, I'll post about them in the designated thread. Should be a great series.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bah! I missed the game because of class... :curse: I should have dropped all the my points on the bet, but I didnt expect a 10 point win. A victory yes, but I figured since Denver would be fighting for there lives it would be a little closer. Congrats Spurs fan, one series closer to a title. Now We gotta wait a week for the next round........ :curse: 

Oh well, at least it will Give Tim some time to rest up that ankle a little. He looks night and day better, but still looks like he is babying it a little when he runs. Some rest will help... And lets face it, I got a feeling this next series is gonna be pretty easy one compared to Denver....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Congratulations to you Spurs fans and your team. The Spurs imposed their will on the Nuggets and it was some kind of strangle hold to say the least. Good luck in round 2 should be a great series and another amazing test for the Spurs because the Sonics look good right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

23AirJordan said:


> Congratulations to you Spurs fans and your team. The Spurs imposed their will on the Nuggets and it was some kind of strangle hold to say the least. Good luck in round 2 should be a great series and another amazing test for the Spurs because the Sonics look good right now.






Thanks. Good luck to Denver going into next season, and I'm sure we'll meet again in the playoffs along the line.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

woo hoo! great win for us! i really liked how everyone stepped up and contributed something. horry was awesome tonight. he looked really solid and once again hitting those 3's! those kick out 3's were really important. robinson took care of business too. i'm so glad that nazr is a spurs. eventhough i love malik, i'm glad we got the trade.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Denver is a very balanced and dangerous team and this first series was a tough one . The Spurs managed to lose only one game which is really impressive . I don't think that we can say that the spurs have played their best game yet but I'm confident that they will keep raising their level of play in the play off .


----------

